# Compuertas de 3 Estados



## KrlosKstro (Abr 11, 2008)

He estado buscando información de esto, pero lo único que he encontrado es 2 párrafos en el Rincón de Vago. Si alguien pudiera darme una explicación de qué son, para qué sirven y un circuito de ejemplo; ya que lo que he encontrado hasta el momento está un poco elevado para mi (OSEA, no entiendo) y necesito comprenderlo :S


----------



## JV (Abr 11, 2008)

Una compuerta de 3 estados presenta en su salida:
- un estado de nivel bajo
- un estado de nivel alto
- un estado de alta impedancia o circuito abierto


Todo lo que recuerdo....

Saludos..


----------



## pepechip (Abr 12, 2008)

hola
busca como puerta triestado


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 12, 2008)

Son compuertas que pueden tener un estado alto, uno bajo, y uno de alta impedancia, como dijo JV.

Esto significa por ejemplo, que podemos tener a la salida 0v, 5v, o un estado que sería como si esa pata del supuesto integrado estuviera sin conexión (en realidad con una alta impedancia, pero es casi como si estuviese totalmente desconectada del circuito).

Acá podés conseguir algo más de información: http://www.unicrom.com/Dig_Tecnologia_TTL5.asp

Más data: Esta página puede servir de referencia rápida para hacer consultas sobre compuertas y electrónica digital en general: (ya que son varias y al no usarlas, muchos nos olvidamos cómo eran  ) http://www.unicrom.com/ElectronicaDigital.asp



Salu2!


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 12, 2008)

Como bien te dijeron arriba pueden tomar un '1' (nivel alto) un '0' (bajo) o ponerse en modo de alta impedancia, como si la pata estuviera desconectada, como dijo DriX, digamos que queda flotando.
Esto se usa normalmente en circuitos con buses compartidos donde hay un maestro y varios esclavos. Mientras el maestro se comunica con uno de los esclavos el resto tiene que poner sus patas de datos en alta impedancia, ya que las salidas de todos ellos están conectadas juntas. De esta manera no se interfieren.
Un ejemplo concreto de esto es el modo DMA (direct mode access) de las PC. Cuando un perisférico necesita transferir a la memoria del sistema una gran cantidad de datos a muy alta velocidad lo que hace el microprocesador es poner su bus de datos en 'alta impedancia', es como si se desconectara, y de esta manera el dispositivo maneja la memoria por sus propios medios y no tiene que depender del retardo de comunicarse con el micro para que éste transfiera después el dato a la memoria.

Para lograr esto las compuertas (normalmente) tienen un transistor MOSFET a la salida que se pone en corte cuando se lo desea abriendo el circuito y así 'desconectando' la pata de la compuerta en sí.

Slds...


----------

